
New Edition of “Programming in Haskell” Now Available - javinpaul
http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~pszgmh/pih.html
======
0xmohit
Forward written by Erik Meijer --
[https://twitter.com/headinthebox/status/737402063106113536](https://twitter.com/headinthebox/status/737402063106113536)

Lecture slides for chapters 1 to 10:
[http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~pszgmh/Slides.zip](http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~pszgmh/Slides.zip)

Haskell code for all the extended programming examples:
[http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~pszgmh/Code.zip](http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~pszgmh/Code.zip)

\--

As an aside,
[https://github.com/0xmohit/talks](https://github.com/0xmohit/talks) contains
pointers to some interesting talks on Haskell.

------
willtim
This is the Haskell tutorial book that I have always recommended. It's a
manageable size and is a good blend of theory and practice. There's also none
more qualified than Graham Hutton.

~~~
spuz
Have you read Haskell Programming From First Principles?
([http://haskellbook.com/](http://haskellbook.com/)). Do you know how the two
compare?

~~~
kod
Hutton's book is more concise and written better. From first principles covers
slightly more material, at the expense of being 4 times longer.

------
0xmohit
Also interesting is Data Structures and Functional Programming [0] using
OCaml.

[0]
[http://www.cs.cornell.edu/Courses/cs3110/2016fa/](http://www.cs.cornell.edu/Courses/cs3110/2016fa/)

~~~
sndean
There's also this course given by University of Glasgow coming up on September
19th (it's Haskell, though): [https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/functional-
programming-h...](https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/functional-programming-
haskell)

------
sridca
How does this compare to Haskell Programming[1]?

[1] [http://haskellbook.com](http://haskellbook.com)

~~~
tommikaikkonen
I haven't read the book OP linked, but I've been going through Haskell
Programming from First Principles for the last 6 weeks or so and it's been
fantastic. The price tag is well worth it in terms of frustration and time
saved. I'm about two thirds done.

I really like that it builds up from the basics, starting from lambda
calculus, and is also very complete in explaining every concept. I don't feel
like anything is left unexplained. This is important, because coming from
dynamically typed imperative languages, a lot of concepts in Haskell are so
alien that you feel like you're learning programming all over again.

The exercises set it apart from other resources. They're plentiful, start
simple, but quickly increase in difficulty. A lot of times I thought I had a
concept mastered until the exercises presented gaps in my knowledge -- which
made me learn the concept that much better.

The completeness means it's a long book (currently 1233 pages). You'll
probably need a healthy dose of existing motivation to learn Haskell to get
through it.

~~~
mrslave
+1 for Allen & Moronuki. Long. Well written. Won't repeat what's already been
said.

------
hevelvarik
Just got the book and am impressed. But new to Haskell, I'm actually making my
way through the much shorter, free and very well written
"YetAnotherHaskellTutorial" first, because I wan't to have a general working
knowledge of the language before settling down to the 1000+ page hard slog.

Lists get discussed about 700 pages in, so while the book is very thorough--I
like that it opens with Lambda Calculus--it seems a little wax on wax off if
you haven't first gotten your feet wet via other means.

~~~
amock
"Programming in Haskell", which is the book linked to here, is only 320 pages
long, so I think you are confusing it with "Haskell Programming from First
Principles", which is over 1200 pages long.

~~~
hevelvarik
Your'e right, nothing good ever comes out of posting late at night...

------
bogomipz
That T.O.C. looks really good. Its still "not yet released" on Amazon it looks
like, hopefully soon.

There is also this which is upcoming but available now to read:

[https://www.manning.com/books/learn-
haskell](https://www.manning.com/books/learn-haskell)

Manning releases really quality titles in my opinion and this looks to be in
keeping with their standard I think.

~~~
davidf18
I agree about Manning quality. They are sometimes late in delivery (eg, iOS
books come out later than the competition).

------
aikah
> All concepts are explained from first principles and no programming
> experience is required

Nice, it looks like it is a good book for beginners. I hesitated between
Haskell and F# as a first "real" FP language, I might give Haskell a try.

~~~
Mikeb85
Haskell is definitely easier to dive into than OCaml and F#. I haven't made
anything big with it, so can't comment on how it is to use in a project or
anything, but to learn functional programming it seems like the best choice.

------
runeks
Anyone know some particularly good Haskell books for intermediate Haskellers?
Ones that skip over all the syntax and basic grammar, and dive more into
whole-program structure, how to connect different parts together, rather than
looking at individual parts.

~~~
misja111
I like Real World Haskell. It does have a small intro explaining the basic
stuff but it contains a lot of case studies and chapters about data
structures, guis, web servers etc. And it's available online for free:
[http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/](http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/)

~~~
fpoling
As a beginner I also strongly recommend Real World Haskell precisely because
it gives examples of realistic applications. For me it was quite revealing
that once one sees through syntax, the key difference of programming in
Haskell from writing code in more mainstream languages is not the functional
aspect but rather very explicit state management.

